# Black Friday Deals



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

"shotlady" was asking for deals and I hijacked.

I found this today from slickguns

Black Friday 2013 Gun Deals | Slickguns

HiJacks welcome


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

If you click on "all deals" you will see some ammo come up,cabelas has free shipping over $99 for you ammo starved folks .


----------

